# RMI: Client - Server Connection refused



## Deemax (30. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe auf einem Suse-Linux Server eine Tomcat-Webapplication mit einer RMI-Schnittstelle laufen. In der Policy habe ich alles erlaubt:
grant {
	permission java.security.AllPermission;
}; 

Wenn ich nun mit meinem Client (Win XP) versuche auf den Server zuzugreifen bekomme ich folgende Exception: 
java.rmi.ConnectException: Connection refused to host: 127.0.0.2; nested exception is: 
	java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect

In der Entwicklungsumgebung liefen Client und Server auf dem gleichen Rechner und ich hatte keine Probleme.


----------



## javaprogger1987 (30. Januar 2006)

Du solltest schon die IP des Servers einstellen 

```
127.0.0.2
```
 ist vermutlich deine lokale Adresse (war das nicht eigentlich mit 1 am Ende?).

Deshalb funkioniert es wahrscheinlich nicht.. Oder hängt der Linux Server in deinem Netzwerk?


----------



## Deemax (30. Januar 2006)

Hi,

das hab ich natürlich vorher gemacht. Was die 127.0.0.2 zu bedeuten hat ist doch sehr komisch


----------



## anunnaki (4. Januar 2009)

Hallo spät aber für alle die irgendwann das gleiche Problem haben hier die Lösung von mir:

Unter Linux 10.3 (und wohl auch bei anderen Linux-Versionen) gibt es die Datei /etc/hosts. In dieser Datei ist für den Server folgender Eintrag zu finden:

127.0.0.1 localhost

was auch so sein soll.
Bei mir war dann noch ein Eintrag

127.0.0.2 linux-obiwan

linux-obiwan ist der Name meines Servers, also der Name, den ich bei der Installation von Suse vergeben habe.

Nachdem ich hier die Adresse von 127.0.0.2 auf die lokale Adresse, also die Adresse, die dem Server über DHPC zugewiesen wurde, zB 192.168.2.111, geändert hatte, funktionierte die RMI-Anwendung.

Ich hoffe damit anderen, die das gleiche Problem haben, stundenlanges googeln zu ersparen.

mfg
Anunnaki


----------



## HierName (4. November 2009)

Danke, für das Posten der Lösung, ich hatte das selbe Problem und hatte ewig nach einer Lösung gesucht. Es lag wie oben beschrieben an der /etc/hosts  Datei von Ubuntu


----------

